# Septic Systems



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Has anyone used any of the dog septic systems that you bury in the ground and add the chemicals to break everything down. Is so how do you like them?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

My aunt had one and she said it was a waste of money. I just toss the poo I pick up out of my yard in the ditch  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

jay lyda said:


> Has anyone used any of the dog septic systems that you bury in the ground and add the chemicals to break everything down. Is so how do you like them?


I don't know anyone who has done that, but I do know someone who posted this link ar our club -- he thought it was a worthwhile discussion of various ways to deal with dog poop. 

http://www.cityfarmer.org/petwaste.html
has everything from hired poo-pickers to instructions for a composter (and the dog septic systems).


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks, that article just gave me a good idea on how I can make my own. I believe I can make one without any cost. So where besides the internet can I buy the chemicals?


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

How about products for regular septic tanks like Septonic? I get mine at the hardware or grocery store here.
For a regular compost pile a bucket full of dog kibble soaked and let ferment a bit will get things "working" in record time and I have found for composting dog doo if you manage the pile right you have very little odour and it breaks down pretty fast without adding any chemicals or enzymes or anything - just make sure you layer the doo(high nitrogen) with leaves, straw, pine needles, etc(high carbon).


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jay, I found this one in my files. 
http://gundoghousedoor.com/articles/sanitary_dog_kennel.htm


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't have one of these systems, but people I know who have used them in the UK were not that thrilled with them, the main problems being:

-The ones sold here are small, so if you have more than one dog or even one LARGE dog they do not cope with the volume.

-The chemicals they sell are expensive, unless you can find another, cheaper, source.

-They can 'hum' a bit in the summer months.

I'm sure it would be possible (and cheaper) to build your own industrial size one.... Persoanlly, I just scoop and throw it in the bin.


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

Jay, I recently put two 55 gallon plastic drums in the ground for my kennel and it seems to be working fine. I did use 50 feet of drain tile. The only thing that concerns me is the amount of water when washing the pens out and also when it rains. It has been installed about 5 months with no problems.


----------

